# Could Fuji's new X-Trans CMOS processor be the end of Bayer Sensors?



## Wrathwilde (Feb 1, 2012)

Fuji's new X-Trans CMOS Processor eliminates moire and false colors.

The new X-Trans CMOS Processor in the X-Pro1 seems like an elegant solution, no need for low pass, anti-aliasing filters. The images look pretty sharp. I haven't been able to detect any chromatic aberrations in the images either. Would this type of sensor help limit CA, I don't know, but it it's other strengths could signal the end of the line for the Bayer sensor layout.

Read More about it...
http://www.fujifilm.com/products/digital_cameras/x/fujifilm_x_pro1/features/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 1, 2012)

You did read the disclaimer at the bottom of the page about the sample images? 

They are simulated! 

To me, this means they are doctored. While a doctored image might be good at fooling those who don't see the note, it leaves me with the feeling that its all sales double talk.


----------



## Wrathwilde (Feb 1, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You did read the disclaimer at the bottom of the page about the sample images?
> 
> They are simulated!
> 
> To me, this means they are doctored. While a doctored image might be good at fooling those who don't see the note, it leaves me with the feeling that its all sales double talk.



Didn't see that, but here's a few actual samples... http://www.christianfletcher.com.au/blog/wp-content/uploads/Shearing-sheep1.jpg 

I did get to see some full size samples, but the demand was putting too much strain on the photographers servers and they've been removed. The sheering sheep one at 6400 iso was very impressive at full resolution.


----------



## unruled (Feb 1, 2012)

no scale on the chart, but interesting.. photorumors.com/2012/02/01/does-the-fuji-x-pro1-x-trans-cmos-sensor-perform-better-than-the-nikon-d7000-and-canon-5d-mark-ii/


----------

